# mfs tools question..



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a 540040 Series 2 Tivo and I want to install a 160gb Maxtor Diamondmax 9 Plus drive. I was wondering, which msf tools version should I use on my comp? The regular one or the LBA48 version?

Thanks


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The LBA48 one.


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

Once again, THANKS!


----------

